# IRC Channel



## Aglarthalion (Aug 30, 2003)

Just wondering if there's any plans for a TTF IRC Channel to be made.  If there's been one in the past and it hasn't worked out, then just ignore this thread.


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

I hope, I do hope, I only hope....this is done...


----------



## Aulë (Aug 30, 2003)

munchkin tried to start one a while back, and it didn't work. But we can always try again.

How about channel #ttf on the DALnet server?


----------



## Aglarthalion (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *How about channel #ttf on the DALnet server? *



From my experiences, BeyondIRC is a very reliable server also, so maybe we could go with either? (I'd be willing to set it up, of course)


----------



## Idril (Aug 30, 2003)

So... anyone want to explain to me what an IRC Channel is?


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *So... anyone want to explain to me what an IRC Channel is? *



I'd like to know, too...


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

Has someone set it up?


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *So... anyone want to explain to me what an IRC Channel is? *




Its like a chat room type thinga majiga that is set up for only us...online gamers use them mostly....


----------



## Beorn (Aug 30, 2003)

There was a IRC channel a while ago. It was on TTF's server, not DALnet or some paid service.... We never released it for a number of reasons:

We would have to have someone police it 24/7
It would degrade the discussion of Tolkien's works to just that: Chat
A lot of people's parents a) won't let them on IRC and b) have software that blocks connections to IRC.

That's just what I can remember off the top of my head, but I think there were one or two more....

However, I'll check with WM, and see if he'll set it up again.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 30, 2003)

An IRC channel would be sweet.. I haven't used it much, but enuogh to know that it would be worth it, if just for fun.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> It would degrade the discussion of Tolkien's works to just that: Chat


I understand your point. However, since it's obvious the forum itself will always be the best medium for discussion on Tolkien between members of the community, how about just having the channel for _non_-Tolkien related chat between members of the TTF community? Just as a friendly environment for the community to chat? 



> A lot of people's parents a) won't let them on IRC and b) have software that blocks connections to IRC.


Well, I'm not meaning to sound rude, but just because some people wouldn't be able to use the channel, doesn't mean that it can't necessarily exist for those who would be able to. 



> However, I'll check with WM, and see if he'll set it up again.


Okay, cool. Thanks.


----------



## aulendil (Feb 8, 2004)

*he waits.........*

So whats the latest on this.

a few points

1. I agree, so some people wont be able to log onto an IRC channel. Thats no need to not allow one to exist.
2. I know I'm new in this forum but. the statement that an IRC channel would reduce the connent of the forum to just chat doesnt sit very well with me. I for one, would love to be able to just chat with anyone about a piece of literature that I love and get something back other than the funny looks that I usually get from my "real" (as opposed to "online") family and friends.

so, bring it on, i say


----------



## Niniel (Feb 8, 2004)

It's already here, for a month or so. I've never been there but some people come there quite often. Check the thread in News & announcements for more info.


----------

